# SABERTOOTH V1.03 - simple car-robot



## girlygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Experts,

I've got problem with my project. I want to create a car which can stand on the rear wheels. I've tried for a long time but I'm stuck and I decided to ask you for help...

*Firstly I want to run my car - using all wheels - and it's my main problem*

Unfortunately I have no idea how can I connect all of this parts.

I made a photo - SABERTOOTH V1.03

I connected wires (red circle, 1st picture) with motors(blue circles, 2nd picture):

http://oi41.tinypic.com/292748l.jpg
http://oi44.tinypic.com/9znmg9.jpg

My car doesn't run (all of wheels are blocked when connected to battery).

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

